# LED Plant light on ebay.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I got this grow light on ebay for $35 U.S. delivered. I plan to try it out for terrarium plants. Any thoughts on whether it is strong enough? Or, did I waste my money?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

225 LED 2700LM Grow Light Panel 32w Ultrathin Hydroponics Room Tent Blue Red | eBayI forgot to add the link.


----------

